# Bald spots on puppy...



## Tattoo (Feb 11, 2011)

This may be a topic thats been "beat to death" on here but after looking through about 30 pages and not quite finding what I was looking for I figured I would just ask...

I have a 17 week old Bully named Bella...In the last week or two I have noticed a few "bald spots" on her back and hind legs and a few more that seem to be forming...I thought at first it was bite marks from playful activity with my other dog, but there isn't a scar or scratch or any kind of abrasion what so ever...maybe a little dry but thats about it...I've been reading about mange and not sure if it would be that...I have a vet visit scheduled for 5 days from now but I thought I would ask ya all first...Thanks in advance for the help and thanks for not freaking out if this is a topic thats been here a million times...


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Have a vet scrape for sure. Nu Stock is a product that helped Ecko grow his hair back, but I'm not sure if your pup is too young. Someone else will jump on here and let you know I'm sure.
would love to see picks of your dogs.


----------



## Tattoo (Feb 11, 2011)

Bella....jpg (53.4 KB) 
bella and Calloway.jpg (48.2 KB)


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE her markings!! 
And of course I have a special place in my heart for goldens.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

try Nustock to help grow the hair back but mange starts up by the face normally. The vet can look for mange but it could be something else. Are they big spots or small spots?


----------



## Tattoo (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks...I love her to death...shes a sweety...

The spots are less than the size of a dime...one is about dime sized...they just popped up outta no where...thanks for the help...


----------



## Brady`s Blue Pit Terriers (Jan 18, 2011)

The problem is more than likely Red Mange. Just a guess.


----------

